# rc-update killed my network!

## turumbar

All of it. dhcpcd no longer works. Even static ip fails.

here's what happened:

I recently updated some components (bootsplash, config-kernel, libpcre, tcsh, blackdown-jdk, cups, openoffice, linux-headers, baselayout, genkernel, hotplug-base, hotplug, portage) and they triggered 30+ rc updates. I went through them keeping the ones I had modified, watching the diff of the rest and replacing the originals most of the time.

Rebooted and now the machine has no network. dhcpcd eth0 fails (timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response), and a ping on the local network (eth1, static ip) to another note (also static ip) fails.

Checked all the files (literaly, all of them.... meld rules) from /etc against those of the live CD, thinking a new version of a file screw the network.. but that doesn't seem to be the case. 

it seems to me that replaced a file that already worked properly. I know I did this with groups, and had to add my user again.

Everything in /etc/conf.d/net and /etc/init.d/ looks good.  firewalls are down.

Some post suggested that hotplug was responsible, bur judging from the changes form previous versions, they seem ok.

What am I missing?

----------

## steveb

NO! not rc-update killed your network! it was YOU using etc-update, wich killed your network!

----------

## turumbar

ok ok...  :Laughing: 

so it was manly my fault..

but i was careful, i only replaced files that I haven't modified myself, and for most of them diff showed nothing network related.

and for what I have looked, it should be up by now.

here's something else going on that is cuting all the net traffic.

----------

## Fylar

While that may be accurate, your post doesn't really help to solve this problem. :p

(Neither does this one by the way)

By the way, I also killed my network (in a different manner). Just checking for similar situations and solutions now.

----------

## justanothergentoofanatic

What error does ifconfig eth0 up / ifconfig eth1 up give?

What are the contents of /etc/hosts, /etc/resolv.conf, and /etc/conf.d/net?

-Mike

----------

## turumbar

ifconfig gives no errors.

Content of host, resolv.conf and net did't changed between reboot.

so it must be something else.

it is when trying to access anything that there's an errors (ping fails, dhcp never gets a response, eventhought you can se that the iface is receiving and sending traffic)

----------

## steveb

 *turumbar wrote:*   

> ifconfig gives no errors.
> 
> Content of host, resolv.conf and net did't changed between reboot.
> 
> so it must be something else.
> ...

 don't play with us an guess quiz! like this we can continue till we get old, without beeing able to help!

POST the content of:

```
/etc/conf.d/net

/etc/resolv.conf

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4

/etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6
```

POST the output of:

```
lspci

grep "^CONFIG_NET" /usr/src/linux-$(uname -r)/.config

uname -r

md5sum /etc/init.d/net.eth*

route -n

lsmod

dmesg
```

cheers

SteveB

----------

## turumbar

thanks for taking the time to help me.

This is what you requested.

-------------------- /etc/conf.d/net-------------------

```
iface_eth0="dhcp"

iface_eth1="192.168.0.1 broadcast 192.168.0.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"
```

everything else is comented

---------------------- /etc/resolv.conf ---------------

```
domain homenetwork

nameserver 10.36.16.4

nameserver 10.36.16.3

search gdl.megared.net.mx
```

------------ /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6--------

is empty (all comments), this is the kernel I'm using

------------ /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4--------

```
mousedev

hid

usbcore

input
```

------------------------ lspci -------------------------

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corp. 82865G Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB/EB/ER Hub interface to PCI Bridge (rev c2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) LPC Bridge (rev 02)

00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) Ultra ATA 100 Storage Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801EB (ICH5) Serial ATA 150 Storage Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)

01:04.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)

01:05.0 Ethernet controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6105 [Rhine-III] (rev 86)

```

---- grep "^CONFIG_NET" /usr/src/linux-$(uname -r)/.config-----------

```
CONFIG_NET=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC=y

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_NET_BROADCOM=m
```

------------------------ uname -r -------------------------

2.6.5-gentoo

-------------md5sum /etc/init.d/net.eth*-------------------

```
df8ade28338cc83ad310493863b495ad  /etc/init.d/net.eth0
```

---------------------- ----route -n-------------------------

```
Kernel IP routing table

Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags Metric Ref    Use Iface

192.168.0.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth1

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo
```

---------------------------- lsmod -------------------------

```
Module                  Size  Used by

i830                   69808  2

ohci_hcd               17540  0

via_rhine              18952  0

8139too                21504  0

mii                     4352  2 via_rhine,8139too

ata_piix                6660  0

libata                 34944  1 ata_piix,[permanent]

uhci_hcd               31248  0

intel_agp              15900  1

agpgart                27948  3 intel_agp

snd_pcm_oss            48932  0

snd_mixer_oss          17536  2 snd_pcm_oss

snd_intel8x0           30888  1

snd_ac97_codec         61060  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_pcm                87456  2 snd_pcm_oss,snd_intel8x0

snd_page_alloc          9092  2 snd_intel8x0,snd_pcm

gameport                3968  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_mpu401_uart         6656  1 snd_intel8x0

snd_rawmidi            20768  1 snd_mpu401_uart

snd_seq_oss            32896  0

snd_seq_midi_event      6656  1 snd_seq_oss

snd_seq                54160  4 snd_seq_oss,snd_seq_midi_event

snd_timer              22916  2 snd_pcm,snd_seq

snd_seq_device          6792  3 snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,snd_seq

snd                    48356  12 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,\

snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device

vfat                   13184  1

fat                    40864  1 vfat

ntfs                   85708  1

sbp2                   21768  0

ohci1394               32004  0

ieee1394               93108  2 sbp2,ohci1394

usb_storage            26752  0

hid                    31296  0

ehci_hcd               24580  0

usbcore                92764  7 ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,hid,ehci_hcd
```

------------------------ dmesg -------------------------

```
: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 1299k freed

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU:     After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU#0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU#0: Thermal monitoring enabled

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

CPU0: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz stepping 09

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 1462.56 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 2 msecs.

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Booting processor 1/1 eip 3000

Initializing CPU#1

masked ExtINT on CPU#1

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Calibrating delay loop... 5570.56 BogoMIPS

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU:     After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#1.

CPU#1: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU#1: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU1: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GHz stepping 09

Total of 2 processors activated (11091.96 BogoMIPS).

cpu_sibling_map[0] = 1

cpu_sibling_map[1] = 0

ENABLING IO-APIC IRQs

init IO_APIC IRQs

 IO-APIC (apicid-pin) 2-0, 2-16, 2-17, 2-18, 2-19, 2-20, 2-21, 2-22, 2-23 not connected.

..TIMER: vector=0x31 pin1=2 pin2=-1

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 2792.0661 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 199.0475 MHz.

checking TSC synchronization across 2 CPUs: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P3._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-16 -> 0xa9 -> IRQ 16 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:02[A] -> 2-16 -> IRQ 16

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-17 -> 0xb1 -> IRQ 17 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1f[B] -> 2-17 -> IRQ 17

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-18 -> 0xb9 -> IRQ 18 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1f[A] -> 2-18 -> IRQ 18

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-19 -> 0xc1 -> IRQ 19 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1d[B] -> 2-19 -> IRQ 19

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-23 -> 0xc9 -> IRQ 23 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:00:1d[D] -> 2-23 -> IRQ 23

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-20 -> 0xd1 -> IRQ 20 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:01:08[A] -> 2-20 -> IRQ 20

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-21 -> 0xd9 -> IRQ 21 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:01:00[A] -> 2-21 -> IRQ 21

IOAPIC[0]: Set PCI routing entry (2-22 -> 0xe1 -> IRQ 22 Mode:1 Active:1)

00:01:00[B] -> 2-22 -> IRQ 22

number of MP IRQ sources: 15.

number of IO-APIC #2 registers: 24.

testing the IO APIC.......................

IO APIC #2......

.... register #00: 02000000

.......    : physical APIC id: 02

.......    : Delivery Type: 0

.......    : LTS          : 0

.... register #01: 00178020

.......     : max redirection entries: 0017

.......     : PRQ implemented: 1

.......     : IO APIC version: 0020

.... IRQ redirection table:

 NR Log Phy Mask Trig IRR Pol Stat Dest Deli Vect:

 00 000 00  1    0    0   0   0    0    0    00

 01 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    39

 02 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    31

 03 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    41

 04 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    49

 05 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    51

 06 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    59

 07 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    61

 08 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    69

 09 003 03  0    1    0   0   0    1    1    71

 0a 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    79

 0b 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    81

 0c 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    89

 0d 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    91

 0e 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    99

 0f 003 03  0    0    0   0   0    1    1    A1

 10 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    A9

 11 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B1

 12 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    B9

 13 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C1

 14 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D1

 15 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    D9

 16 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    E1

 17 003 03  1    1    0   1   0    1    1    C9

IRQ to pin mappings:

IRQ0 -> 0:2

IRQ1 -> 0:1

IRQ3 -> 0:3

IRQ4 -> 0:4

IRQ5 -> 0:5

IRQ6 -> 0:6

IRQ7 -> 0:7

IRQ8 -> 0:8

IRQ9 -> 0:9

IRQ10 -> 0:10

IRQ11 -> 0:11

IRQ12 -> 0:12

IRQ13 -> 0:13

IRQ14 -> 0:14

IRQ15 -> 0:15

IRQ16 -> 0:16

IRQ17 -> 0:17

IRQ18 -> 0:18

IRQ19 -> 0:19

IRQ20 -> 0:20

IRQ21 -> 0:21

IRQ22 -> 0:22

IRQ23 -> 0:23

.................................... done.

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xf0000000, mapped to 0xdf80a000, size 16192k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x16, linelength=2560, pages=5

vesafb: protected mode interface info at 00ff:44f0

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Machine check exception polling timer started.

gx-suspmod: error: no MediaGX/Geode processor found!

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: disabled - APM is not SMP safe.

Starting balanced_irq

ikconfig 0.7 with /proc/config*

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x0

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1, 8 throttling states)

ACPI: Processor [CPU2] (supports C1, 8 throttling states)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImPS/2 Generic Wheel Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture...... silentjpeg size 75071 bytes, found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 153x54

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

hw_random hardware driver 1.0.0 loaded

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a National Semiconductor PC87306

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH5: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ICH5: chipset revision 2

ICH5: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:DMA

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:pio

hda: HDS722580VLAT20, ATA DISK drive

hdb: WDC WD800BB-00DKA0, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: HL-DT-ST RW/DVD GCC-4521B, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 160836480 sectors (82348 MB) w/1794KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4

hdb: max request size: 1024KiB

hdb: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2

hdc: ATAPI 52X DVD-ROM CD-R/RW CD-MRW drive, 2048kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 4096 buckets, 32Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

cpufreq: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 200k freed

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: Intel Corp. 82801EB USB2

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.7 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: irq 23, pci mem e084dc00

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

PCI: cache line size of 128 is not supported by device 0000:00:1d.7

ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.7: USB 2.0 enabled, EHCI 1.00, driver 2003-Dec-29

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 8 ports detected

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

sbp2: $Rev: 1170 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

sh-2021: reiserfs_fill_super: can not find reiserfs on hda3

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

Adding 514040k swap on /dev/hdb1.  Priority:-1 extents:1

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hdb2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on hda2, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

NTFS driver 2.1.6 [Flags: R/O MODULE].

NTFS volume version 3.1.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49415 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 865 Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 424M

agpgart: Detected 16252K stolen memory.

agpgart: AGP aperture is 128M @ 0xf0000000

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801EB USB

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 16, io base 0000c800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801EB USB

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 19, io base 0000cc00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801EB USB

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 18, io base 0000d000

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 4

hub 4-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 4-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: Intel Corp. 82801EB USB

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.3 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: irq 16, io base 0000d400

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.3: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 5

hub 5-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 5-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 3-1: new full speed USB device using address 2

libata version 1.02 loaded.

ata_piix version 1.01

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.2 to 64

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE800 ctl 0xE402 bmdma 0xD800 irq 18

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xE000 ctl 0xDC02 bmdma 0xD808 irq 18

ata1: SATA port has no device. disabling.

ata1: thread exiting

scsi0 : ata_piix

ata2: SATA port has no device. disabling.

ata2: thread exiting

scsi1 : ata_piix

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xe091cc00, 00:50:bf:0d:e4:73, IRQ 18

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139B'

via-rhine.c:v1.10-LK1.1.19-2.5  July-12-2003  Written by Donald Becker

  http://www.scyld.com/network/via-rhine.html

eth1: VIA VT6105 Rhine-III at 0xb400, 00:08:54:0c:09:2d, IRQ 17.

eth1: MII PHY found at address 1, status 0x786d advertising 05e1 Link 45e1.

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

eth1: Setting full-duplex based on MII #1 link partner capability of 45e1.

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 0 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 1 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 2 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: sUntitled 1tatus on console 3 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 4 changed to on

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture.... found (1280x1024, 26385 bytes, v3).

bootsplash: status on console 5 changed to on

mtrr: 0xf0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xf0000000,0x800000

[drm] Initialized i830 1.3.2 20021108 on minor 0

mtrr: base(0xf0020000) is not aligned on a size(0x800000) boundary

mtrr: 0xf0000000,0x8000000 overlaps existing 0xf0000000,0x800000

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0x7a on isa0060/serio0).

atkbd.c: This is an XFree86 bug. It shouldn't access hardware directly.

cdrom: This disc doesn't have any tracks I recognize!
```

mod edit: added newline in this section:

 *Quote:*   

> snd                    48356  12 snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_intel8x0,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm,snd_mpu401_uart,snd_rawmidi,snd_seq_oss,\
> 
> snd_seq_midi_event,snd_seq,snd_timer,snd_seq_device
> 
> 

 for better layout of the thread.

amne

----------

## chadseld

I did the same thing with my system. I got my network back after compiling my ethernet card into the kernel (with genkernel --menuconfig all) rather than as a module.. even though the module loaded fine and was shown under lsmod.

----------

## turumbar

that worked!

thanks for the help.

----------

## trossachs

Whenever I see one of these posts with some poor user lamenting over the demise of their network, I ask the same question. What is this love affair that people seem to have with rc-update and etc-update?

This command sure scares the shit out of me.

----------

## vtrac

This just happened to me too.  Time to figure out which of the 25 or so updates broke my computer.

----------

## trossachs

Was it a production box?

----------

## vtrac

Nah, just my laptop.  I managed to fix everything that seems broken.

----------

## jfave

there should be a warning like, "this really will mess up anything you have personalized" i had this happen to /etc/conf.d/net   luckily when i was updating it, I was thinking "is this right?" and of course it wasnt!  :Evil or Very Mad:  damn us poor newbies

----------

## trossachs

I refer all newbies to my earlier comments!Last edited by trossachs on Mon Aug 09, 2004 9:17 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jfave

well atleast now i understand what it is doing  :Smile:  rtfm like a champ

----------

## rinnan

 *JulesF wrote:*   

> Whenever I see one of these posts with some poor user lamenting over the demise of their network, I ask the same question. What is this love affair that people seem to have with rc-update and etc-update?
> 
> This command sure scares the shit out of me.

 

With great power, comes great danger.

----------

